
Draft design for embedding files into Go programs [video] - atombender
https://golang.org/s/draft-embed-video
======
atombender
Proposal here: [https://golang.org/s/draft-embed-
design](https://golang.org/s/draft-embed-design)

Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/hv96ny/qa_goembed_d...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/hv96ny/qa_goembed_draft_design/)

